# apache + hardware router ?



## fluid (24. März 2002)

also folgendes problem ich würde meinen apache webserver gerne für andere zugänglich machen nur leider hindertmich mein router daran
wenn ich meine ip eingebe und auf apache zugreifen will kommt das admin zugangs fentser vom router also wer kann mir helfen was muss ich einstellen damit andere ausm netz auf meinen server können


----------



## JanDelay (24. März 2002)

kannst du mir das genaue modell von deinem router sagen...

is das der von der telekom???

greetz

jan


----------



## fluid (24. März 2002)

ja is der von der telekom nen schwarzer mit nem telekom t drauf 



cu jan


----------



## JanDelay (25. März 2002)

ok...dann is einfach..

du gehst in menu 15 - SUA SERVER SETUP

dann gibst du port 80 und die ip adresse mit dem rechner vom apache ein

80 - 192.168.0.100 ´z.b.

jetz gehst du in menu nr 21

jetz wählst du TEL_FTP_WEB_WAN (3)

dann müsstest du ins menu 21.3 kommen

und machst bei port 80 das active auf YES


----------



## fluid (25. März 2002)

ok danke erst mal


----------



## fluid (30. März 2002)

so ich bin jetzt endlich dazu gekommen es aus zu probieren alles so eingestellt aber es geht trotzdem nich woran könnter es liegen ?


hab port 80 ip 192.168.1.34  

und bei 21.3 stand aktive schon auf yes 


ich wüsste nich wo der fehler liegt


----------



## JanDelay (31. März 2002)

http://www.telekom.de/dtag/faq2/frage/0,10303,512-1752-1,00.html 

schau ma hier...

greetz

jan


----------



## fluid (2. April 2002)

geht jetzt danke


----------



## JanDelay (3. April 2002)

du darfst gerne für mich voten


----------



## fluid (3. April 2002)

schon passiert


----------

